# Looking for a hybrid bike for less than $600



## behr (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi:

I am looking for a hybrid bike. I have been riding mountain bikes. This will be my first road type bike. I am looking for something fast and comfortable. I prefer more comfort over less speed.

1. I am planning to ride around 60 miles a day.

2. I am 6 feet tall 200lbs. I am thinking in getting XL 21" size bike. I prefer taller bikes.

3. I prefer disc brakes. I needed to stop fast a few times that I don't think I would be able to with v-brakes. However, road bike tires are very thin compares to mountain bike tires. So, I am not sure exact difference. Most road bike are coming with v-brakes for weight and speed.

4. I use kevlar tires with puncture resistant tubes. Road bike tires are much thinner. I prefer thicker more durable tires/tubes over thin/fast tires. I can replace the tires/tubes. I just need wheels with enough spacing.

5. I have many mountain bike components such as pedals, handle bars, seats, tires, tubes. I don't think I will be to able to use them. 

6. I will be buying from local shop, not through internet. I have not looked at the bikes yet. I tried to search the internet to get a feeling first. Here are a few bikes that seems to fit:

a. Mongoose Crossway 450 Disc $400 at performancebike. This is my top choice so far based on the price. 

b. Marin Muirwoods 29er $650 at REI. This looks like a good bike too. 29ers are supposed to be fast but I think it will be harder to get tubes and tires for 29er. Reviewers say it is heavy. My bike is Specialized Hardrock. I am sure people would find it heavy but it is OK for me. 

c. Scott Sportster P55 $550. 

d. Kona Dew Deluxe $650. 

e. Trek Valencia, looks like a nice bike but at $750 is over my price point.

f. Gary Fisher Kaitai $750. This one is expensive too.

g. Specialized San Francisco 1 $550. It has mountain bike tires. So, I think it will be slow.

I concentrated on bikes with disc brakes. If you think there is a bike with v-brakes at similar price but has much better components, I can look into it too. There are so many bikes, if I can narrow it down to a few, it will help a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## MrDomino (Dec 30, 2008)

http://wheelandheel.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=49002

still not less than 600 but a little closer- see if your shop can meet that price

as for this:
I prefer disc brakes. I needed to stop fast a few times that I don't think I would be able to with v-brakes. However, road bike tires are very thin compares to mountain bike tires. So, I am not sure exact difference. Most road bike are coming with v-brakes for weight and speed.

I have a Trek 4300 and my v-brakes work well enough to launch me over my handle bars (I even have a bunch of scars to prove it).


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Though mine is not the disc brake version, I love my Kona Dew. From my experience, including MTB racing, the only advantage I consider with disc brakes is on very long descents in the MTB world, so your hands do not tire from braking and better modulation. I have not once wished for disc brakes while riding the roads, streets, even commuting in the rain.

(okay, a little lie on my part. when I ride my fixie in San Fransisco, going down those hills, I would kill for a disc front brake... I don't like skidding.)


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Good receommendation on the Trek link


----------



## behr (Jan 6, 2009)

I liked the Trek Valencia the most too but it is the most expensive. I will check the bikes. If I can find one, I can compare the others to this one. It will be give me better idea. 

It has been a while I did not use v-brakes. After your comments, I remembered how it was. I definitely don't want v-brakes now.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

*Mongoose*

I have a Mongoose Crossway 450 and it is a good value for the price. Components are above average for that price range, and I have had no major issues (other than normal tune ups/adjustments) in the 7 months I have owned it. The SRAM X5 gearset has worked very well for me.

In addition, it seems to fit a lot of your requirements: Disc Brakes, bigger tires - runs 35's instead of the true road 23's, meets your price point, etc.

Not the lightest or most top of the line bike by any means, but based on your requirements it could be a good fit.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

three of my friends ride Kona Dews (Dew, Dew Deluxe, Dr. Dew).

nothing but rave reviews from them...


----------



## behr (Jan 6, 2009)

I went to a few bike stores this weekend.

Mongoose Crossway XL seemed a bit small for me. I felt more comfortable with GT Nomad comfort bike size XL. 

One store had Specialized Globe Disc. I liked the bike but they only had a small size. It was on sale since I think it is discontinued model. 

All the Trek Valencia's I found were small size. 

Trek 7.3 size 22.5" seems to be fitting the best.

I will check out some other stores.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Another tack altogether.*



behr said:


> I am planning to ride around 60 miles a day.


Perhaps it's just me, but I don't think so: 60 miles a day on a hybrid sounds like sheer agony. If you're after comfort, you may want to consider something with a drop handlebar, but one that can be raised to at least saddle height (and preferably a couple of centimeter above for the first few months of riding) even it means going 'used.' There's a reason long-distance riders use drop bars, even if that reason doesn't become apparent until 40 miles or so into the ride. Sitting on a bike in a shop tells you nothing about comfort at best, and is downright deceiving at worst.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

behr said:


> I went to a few bike stores this weekend.
> 
> Mongoose Crossway XL seemed a bit small for me. I felt more comfortable with GT Nomad comfort bike size XL.
> 
> ...


Not sure how they adjusted the bike to fit you at the shop, but I'm 6'4" and I had no problem finding the right fit on the XL Crossway.

WIM also makes some very good points about the mileage on a hybrid vs a road bike. You may be more comfortable with something that has drop handlebars where you can change hand positions on the longer rides.


----------



## Amanda.78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I lurve my 2009 Kona Dew Plus. I've put 1500 miles on him thus far, including a century, a 90-miler, a couple of metric centuries, lots of commuting, lots of taco rides, and he's been great. I've added an axiom rack, ergon grips, and SPD pedals.

Love it.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

There are so many to choose from. Kona, Devinci, Marin and Scott all make good hybrids. What you need to do is go out and try a few.


----------



## COpedaler (Sep 9, 2009)

When I got into cycling 8 months ago I shopped around for the exact same bikes as you are. I ended up with the 2009 Trek 7.3. It felt great, it is light and fast, and I felt I got more bang for my buck compared to others in this price range. I rode it for 2 months and loved it, however, I also realized that I should have purchased a road bike. I loved my Trek, but I ended up selling it and buying a road bike. I am very glad I did. As others have posted, you might want to consider a road bike. Cheers!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Out of the ones you mentioned above, I'd go with the Scott Sportster P55.


----------

